# What do you watch your sports on?



## rummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Rockin' this Toshiba 62"


----------



## Mykie (Sep 12, 2006)

62" widescreen hdtv also


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 12, 2006)

Phillips 32" LCD.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2006)

A TV.


----------

